# Forum Home Renovation Painting  Gloss Painting - Stained Timber Archs/Skirting Boards

## MLR

Hi,  I am very new to this forum.  Seeking some good advice from painters or those with knowledge. 
I am looking at painting all stained timber architraves, skirting boards, door jambs and all the internal window Colonial bars with a gloss paint.  My questions are;  Should I lightly sand back first for good paint bonding?Instead of sanding could I just apply a good primer undercoat?Do I really need a primer undercoat?Do good quality gloss paints require a primer undercoat?I am wanting to do a good job at this and any sound advice would be appreciated. 
The other year there I painted all the outside Colonial windows at home did a pretty good job at it.  I took my time, had the right good quality brushes and it turned out great.  
Cheers
Michael  :2thumbsup:

----------


## gpkennedy

I have used "Zinsser Bin Primer Sealer"  with some success.  It is metho based and stinks a bit.  I do not try to clean the brush at the end of the job.  It is fairly runny (watery) but seems to do a good job.  It is not often used and can sit on the shop shelf for a while, ask them politely to put it on the shaker machine.
You can Google for further info.
George

----------


## micktb

good idea to use u/c sealer then your top coats good to give a light sand use oikos non toxic special primer then oikos uni enamel  :2thumbsup:

----------


## Compleat Amateu

if you are dealing with the 70s funky dark timber stains - that'll come straight through anything acrylic in my (hard earned) experience, Zintsser is the stuff to use ... but get the turps-based one, not the acrylic. 
A bit more messy, but worthwhile. 
A light scuff is plenty, don't need more under that stuff

----------


## babi

Hiya: 
I've just sanded down all my skirting boards, and have now started with the undercoat. The attached pics aren't great, but they show that the the wood is still showing through. And the undercoat (applied with a roller) doesn't look too smooth.  
Is this as it should be? Will it look okay once 2 coats of paint are on?  
Any pointers would be great  :Smilie:

----------


## Strom

ZINSSER BIN is the product to use it has great hiding properties and will stick to your varnished woodwork without the need for sanding.. Although its always a good idea to give the woodwork a light scuff. And a wipe down with methylated spirits just in case it has had a silicone based polish applied to it I find steel wool is easiest to use for this..
Now ZINSSER BIN is not turps based it's methylated spirits based use a good quality brush to apply it not a roller. A roller will always leave a stippled finish.
Now depending on how dark the stain is on the woodwork and the opacity of your new colour scheme you may need two coats of gloss enamel to achieve a decent finish. make sure you use a premium gloss enamel for this. 
G :2thumbsup: oodluck..

----------


## babi

Thanks @strom. Confirming I understand correctly: 
- I need to use Zinsser Bin and strip the trim I've already painted?
- I should paint with a brush, not roller?
- Given how dark the stain is in the photos, should it be showing through the undercoat? 
Cheers!

----------


## Strom

> Thanks @strom. Confirming I understand correctly: 
> - I need to use Zinsser Bin and strip the trim I've already painted?
> - I should paint with a brush, not roller?
> - Given how dark the stain is in the photos, should it be showing through the undercoat? 
> Cheers!

  Yes I always have great results in these scenarios using Zinsser Bin..
Yes if you want a smoth application you wont achive this with a roller..
Remember you want decent quality brush hear don't skimp hear.. (Paint shop will be able to advise you).
What sort of undercoat have you used hear ?..
Looking at the photos I believe you should be able to get decent coverage with one coat..
As stated previously Dependant on your choice of colour for your gloss enamel finish coat you may or may not need a second coat of Gloss.. (Premium gloss enamel)
Now you shouldn't need to strip off all the undercoat you have already applied a decent sand with a sanding sponge should get you a flat finish to work with.. 
Goodluck..  :2thumbsup:

----------


## babi

Thanks! Will take all that on board and let you know how I go  :Smilie:

----------


## blutek

similar question here.
Do you lightly sand after two coats of Zinsser BIN, or just leave it until after the first topcoat has been applied.

----------

